# D-Link DFE 650 ethernet card



## at0miC_ (Nov 26, 2008)

Is that D-Link (older) compatible w/ FreeBSD? 
'Cuz I can't configure my domestic network


----------



## marius (Nov 26, 2008)

D-Link DE-650/660 is supported, not sure if that means DFE too.

You can also take a look at the hardware list


----------

